# 50mm f/1.8 vs. 50mm f/1.4



## grey4 (Jul 17, 2012)

I currently have a 50mm f/1.8 and I'm really struggling with the AF. It's awful. I don't know if mine is screwed up after a week of shooting in the desert or if it's just screwy but i end up manually focusing at f/1.8 frequently which is a bit of an adventure especially with the microscopic focus ring on the 1.8. My question is the boost in AF performance worth the 200 or so bucks in the upgrade to the 1.4 USM? I'm a college student so the 1.2L is out of the question in terms of cost.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 17, 2012)

To be quite frank, the 50 f/1.4 is a better lens than the 50 f/1.8 II. It's background blur is better, slightly sharper stopped down (even sharper than the 1.2L stopped down f/4 and narrower!), and better build quality. I have both and yes the 1.4 focusing is faster than the 1.8 II. $369 actually isn't terrible considering this lens should really be a 50mm f/1.4L lens (sans L-series build quality). You'll love the lens, I just don't know if you'll love spending the money.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 17, 2012)

i just got the new sigma 50 f1.4 and it kicks the canon 1.4s arse
its a bit more expensive but IQ is more like the sigma 85 or 85L than the canon 50 f1.4
worth a look and 1/3rd the price of the canon 50L


----------



## Videoshooter (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's worth it. It's $300 well spent - It just feels much nicer in your hand than the f/1.8 version. USM is a nice addition although the AF motor used is apparently kind of fragile. 

I got lucky with my copy - bought it as a 'no AF - as is' copy for $120, planning to use it for MF with video, and keep the 50 1.8 for AF with stills. When the lens arrived though, the AF worked perfectly, and still does. I sold the f/1.8 for just under what I paid for it new.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 17, 2012)

I own a 50mm f/1.4. AF is accurate, but not always consistent. In other words, 6-7 times out of 10 it will be spot on. Those other 3-4 times will be a crapshoot, though. Just something to think about. It's a sharp lens and well worth the ~$400USD, though. You'll find a lot posters on here that hate on that lens, but it's quite good, especially for the money. I've heard others making the jump from the f/1.8 II to the f/1.4, and for the most part they've had good things to say about making the switch.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

50mm 1.2 > 50mm 1.4 > 50mm 1.8 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 17, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 50mm 1.2 > 50mm 1.4 > 50mm 1.8 8)



$1499 > $369 > $119 8)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm 1.2 > 50mm 1.4 > 50mm 1.8 8)
> ...



Fastest > Faster > Fast 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 17, 2012)

You know I was thinking, since I've become such a 50mm junkie, just because I might get the macro lens, to have 4 of the lenses. However, I don't think I have the wallet to buy the f/1.0L! I saw a copy on ebay for $4999!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> You know I was thinking, since I've become such a 50mm junkie, just because I might get the macro lens, to have 4 of the lenses. However, I don't think I have the wallet to buy the f/1.0L! I saw a copy on ebay for $4999!



At one time I was considering buy a Canon 7 With the dream machine 50mm F/0.95 off evil bay. Its so awesome. 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 17, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You know I was thinking, since I've become such a 50mm junkie, just because I might get the macro lens, to have 4 of the lenses. However, I don't think I have the wallet to buy the f/1.0L! I saw a copy on ebay for $4999!
> ...



Wow. Funny thing is, you can find that stuff on ebay surprisingly easily!


----------

